

Interactive, real time 3D map of today's Tour de France stage - davidw
http://lab.appliedworks.co.uk/climbs/?utm_content=buffer99832&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
davidw
There's also an interesting article about the project:
[http://appliedworks.co.uk/lab/the-alps/](http://appliedworks.co.uk/lab/the-
alps/)

